# Valves ....



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

As the title says .. Valves 

Months ago i was out test riding my bike after a nice fresh rebuild and apperently i bent a valve when it slipped time . So now i have a .50 over jug with forged high comp piston new time chain new HO Cam now I want better valves . 

Wiseco which has provided most of my motor for me dont sell VALVES 

I dont wanna go back with factory so any suggestions .. 

Oh and im switching to 20W oil instead of 10-30 atv oil 

Thanks ! :thinking:


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Call Glenn at AMR he'll hook ya up !!


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

With good valves or what . Do u got a number email etc...


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Just realized they are a sponsor on MIMB . I went to there site and looked but doesnt seem like he does Polaris sp 500 ( Single Cylinder ) bikes .. Do you have any imput on it ..


----------

